# Loading pics?



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Could someone please tell me how to load up some pics of my TT?

Many thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Here are some pics of my lovely TT.

http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k50 ... 011096.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k50 ... 011036.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k50 ... 011044.jpg
http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k50 ... 011050.jpg


----------

